# Paint Ship!!!



## Navy_Blue (20 Jul 2011)

On my daily commute to the dockyard I have noticed Ship side grey isn't that grey anymore.  It seems our distinctive blue grey paint job is being replaced with a more brown sandy colour on the HMCS Halifax.  I guess it makes sense when we are dodging rockets of Libya and playing in the litorals.  I am going to miss our colour, we always stood out in a fleet of ships.   

Just thought you guys might like to know,


N_B


----------



## Occam (20 Jul 2011)

I think you'll find that colour is called "primer".


----------



## navig8ur (20 Jul 2011)

Primer it is.

Check this out:

http://shipfax.blogspot.com/2011/07/more-toronto-ready-for-prime-time.html


----------



## Navy_Blue (20 Jul 2011)

Dam I must be getting old!  I always thought primer looked like "Red Lead."  That's what we called it a few years ago.  It is very strange seeing brown or gold or what ever on it.  Quest has a very strange paint scheme as well anyone know what that's about??  

Happy to see our ships stay the way they are


----------

